# which wrestler has biggest penis



## benladdie3000 (Apr 16, 2012)

My money is on edge being very well endowed. But at the other end id say wade barrett has a small one (bad news)


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

The Great Khali or Paul Heyman.

Heyman just has that big dick feel about him.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

We just had this kind of thread a week ago. Whats with this penis size obsession lately fpalm


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

"The Big Guy"


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Daniel Bryan. Do you think Brie would look at him twice otherwise?


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan (Nov 9, 2014)

Mark Henry with that BBC


----------



## benladdie3000 (Apr 16, 2012)

The punjabi playboy hahahhaha


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Jack Swagger is 13 inches.
/Big Hoss's daydream


----------



## benladdie3000 (Apr 16, 2012)

Chris jericho just looks like hes packing heat


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

:vince5 YEAH! KANE! WHAT A MANEUVER!


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Chyna 


:troll


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Not sure about wrestlers but SoupBro definitely has the most humongous penis on this forum.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I sure would like to find out. :millhouse


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well if we go by See No Evil I guess it would be Kane


----------



## benladdie3000 (Apr 16, 2012)

I bet brock lesnar is girthy. Lets face it hed have to be to please rena mero


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I hear Dwayne's Johnson is pretty substantial.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stretch Rollins


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

Amazing thread.

The correct answer is the legendary, future hall of famer Big Dick Johnson.


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan (Nov 9, 2014)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> I hear Dwayne's *Johnson* is pretty substantial.


:eva2 confirms this


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

John Cena's John Penis rises above the rest.


----------



## benladdie3000 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is what im packing


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> I hear Dwayne's Johnson is pretty substantial.


Looking at your signature, you didn't say Bad News Barret?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Most probably Rusev. 

Orton, Barrett, and Rhodes all have their flagpoles standing salute very often. Must be the temp.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Big E ,obviously


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Hornswoggle could probably give himself a blowjob.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why is there an actual picture of a penis in this thread


----------

